# Dutch Shepherd or German Shepherd mix?



## Barkley2014

My husband and I adopted our dog, Barkley, several months ago from a local dog rescue. I am curious as to what breed he could be. I have done some research on this topic but wanted to know some other opinions on the matter.

So my question is: *Is it more likely that he is a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd?* I have read in another thread on this forum that it is possible for German Shepherds to have a brindle-colored coat, although this is very rare (and the topic was disputable). I also know that Dutch Shepherds are known to have this brindle coloring but was also told that Dutch Shepherds are a rarity to find in the US. Since he came from a shelter, it is very likely that he may be mixed with another breed. So he may be a Dutch Shepherd mix, which is what I am leaning towards.

Background information: Since we adopted him from a local dog rescue, they have limited information about him. I was told that he was found as a stray in southern California, was transferred to a high kill shelter, but was then transferred to our local shelter to be adopted. 

I am not looking to breed him, as he was neutered at the dog rescue. Genetics testing did cross my mind, but since I am not looking to breed him, it would just serve as a way to fulfill my curiosity. I will attach a few photos of Barkley in this thread for your review.


----------



## Shade

Wow he's gorgeous! :wub: GSD/Dutchie cross would be my guess


----------



## Vadermomma

I'm no expert but he kind of looks like he might be mixed with a gsd and a mountain curr


----------



## Vadermomma

btw he is a beautiful boy what ever his lineage


----------



## Regen

I just wanted to say that he is so beautiful, and has the sweetest face:wub:


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Barkley2014 said:


> My husband and I adopted our dog, Barkley, several months ago from a local dog rescue. I am curious as to what breed he could be. I have done some research on this topic but wanted to know some other opinions on the matter.
> 
> So my question is: *Is it more likely that he is a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd?* I have read in another thread on this forum that it is possible for German Shepherds to have a brindle-colored coat, although this is very rare (and the topic was disputable). I also know that Dutch Shepherds are known to have this brindle coloring but was also told that Dutch Shepherds are a rarity to find in the US. Since he came from a shelter, it is very likely that he may be mixed with another breed. So he may be a Dutch Shepherd mix, which is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> Background information: Since we adopted him from a local dog rescue, they have limited information about him. I was told that he was found as a stray in southern California, was transferred to a high kill shelter, but was then transferred to our local shelter to be adopted.
> 
> I am not looking to breed him, as he was neutered at the dog rescue. Genetics testing did cross my mind, but since I am not looking to breed him, it would just serve as a way to fulfill my curiosity. I will attach a few photos of Barkley in this thread for your review.


Based on the saddle I would say gsd mix. There are so many breeds with brindle colors.


----------



## Eiros

Awwww... wow such the sweetest face!


----------



## Liesje

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> Based on the saddle I would say gsd mix. There are so many breeds with brindle colors.


I agree, looks like a GSD mix. Dutchies are far from the only breed with brindle and more rare than many others that are often found in shelters or mixed.


----------



## Cheyanna

Love his ?s. Brindle goes across many breeds. I have a friend with an Italian greyhound brindle. I am not thinking dutchie. His fluffy face reminds me of poodle or labradoodle.


----------



## Chip18

First thing I see is a long neck?? Could be likely at least three breeds in him not just the two? Just guessing however.

He's a good lookinmg dog in any case.


----------



## Melek724

*Your dog looks exactly like mine &#x1f62e;&#x1f62e; exactly same color Wow*



Barkley2014 said:


> My husband and I adopted our dog, Barkley, several months ago from a local dog rescue. I am curious as to what breed he could be. I have done some research on this topic but wanted to know some other opinions on the matter.
> 
> So my question is: *Is it more likely that he is a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd?* I have read in another thread on this forum that it is possible for German Shepherds to have a brindle-colored coat, although this is very rare (and the topic was disputable). I also know that Dutch Shepherds are known to have this brindle coloring but was also told that Dutch Shepherds are a rarity to find in the US. Since he came from a shelter, it is very likely that he may be mixed with another breed. So he may be a Dutch Shepherd mix, which is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> Background information: Since we adopted him from a local dog rescue, they have limited information about him. I was told that he was found as a stray in southern California, was transferred to a high kill shelter, but was then transferred to our local shelter to be adopted.
> 
> I am not looking to breed him, as he was neutered at the dog rescue. Genetics testing did cross my mind, but since I am not looking to breed him, it would just serve as a way to fulfill my curiosity. I will attach a few photos of Barkley in this thread for your review.


Your dog looks exactly like mine


----------

